# Mature Dating - Part 3: Meeting in Safe Places



## SifuPhil (Apr 26, 2013)

Meeting in a safe place is important when it comes to protecting yourself. By meeting in a safe place you'll be able to relax during the date and won't have any doubts about your date trying anything sketchy. There are some people out there who are looking to steal money, rob, or even try to slip a "roofie" in someone's drink. Although this rarely happens, you still need to be careful. You could easily become a statistic if you don't guard yourself.

*Be On Guard*

A safe place is a location where there are plenty of people surveying the area. The perfect place of meeting would be in a cafe, in the mall, or at a fair. These are all wonderful places to go on a first date. You obviously don't want to meet up in a deserted alleyway or Buddha forbid - the person's home! Anywhere that eyes are around is a great spot to begin your date. You could even meet up at the park with your date, but make sure it is a popular park where many people go.

Choosing a safe place to meet will help you in case you need to leave the date early. For example, if you and your date are talking, they may begin to disrespect you. Since you don't tolerate this behavior, you go to get up and leave. However, your date gets in front of you and begins to raise their voice. They become slightly different and aggressive towards you. There are some people who have social or mental issues that you need to be careful of. You'll be able to avoid this situation since people will be around you and they usually don't want to cause any trouble in public.

Remember that when going on the date, you should be alert of any warning signs that you may come across. Someone who is overly pushy or demonstrates signs of aggression should be avoided at all costs. If your date is rude with the waiters or other employees in the area, I suggest not carrying on with the date. Since you are in a public place, you'll be able to quickly slip away with any excuse you can come up with. Make sure you think of something important. like letting them know you just got a text message and one of your family members is in the hospital, or tell your date you have to leave because of feeling suddenly ill. These are great ways to get out of the date and they won't try to argue with you.

By protecting yourself, you won't regret anything that happens in the future. It doesn't matter if you are a man or woman, either. Most say that women are the only ones that need to protect themselves since they are much smaller and less strong as me are. Men should also protect themselves and be on the lookout for anything unusual. There have been a few instances where women go out on dates and once they get the chance, they will steal the man's wallet. This is why it's a good idea to look up her name and background before you go on a date. This can get expensive if you are dating a few women at a time but there are sites that let you check unlimited backgrounds of certain people by paying a one-time up-front fee, or by going for a monthly membership. Some of the top sites include *CorporateScreening*, or *BeenVerified*. All of these sites are established and have different plans according to what your needs are. If you just want a criminal background check only, you can easily obtain this without paying a lot of money. There are also free trials if you want to test out a company. I recommend doing this if you are new to background checks. This will help you see the website features before you decide to purchase anything on their website. You can try them free for a couple days and then upgrade your plan.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 26, 2013)

TWH...what you said..LOL..Sorry Phil..didn't notice this was Part III...this refers back to Part ll I think...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 26, 2013)

Pack heat . . .


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 26, 2013)

Good advice and never give up too much personal info, especially if you live alone


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 26, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> TWH...what you said..LOL..Sorry Phil..didn't notice this was Part III...this refers back to Part ll I think...



I think it was Part II - lol lol  It's applicable anyway - lol

I hope none of the gullible people watch Matt Lauer's interview with Martha Stewart.  She was about to set a bad dating example by joining "Match.com"  The only reason she didn't was the form was too long and asked too many questions.  She was even going to use her real name.

MarthaMarthaMartha,  I don't like you and never have - not even before you went to prison - but I still don't want to see your throat slit by some "techno serial killer".:nightmare:

Mehbee we should inform Martha of the Christian Mingle website, where techno dating would be safe - just ask them and they'll tell herlayful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 26, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I think it was Part II - lol lol  It's applicable anyway - lol



No problemo. It's all germane. ($5 word of the week!)



> I hope none of the gullible people watch Matt Lauer's interview with Martha Stewart.  She was about to set a bad dating example by joining "Match.com"  The only reason she didn't was the form was too long and asked too many questions.  She was even going to use her real name.
> 
> MarthaMarthaMartha,  I don't like you and never have - not even before you went to prison - but I still don't want to see your throat slit by some "techno serial killer".:nightmare:
> 
> Mehbee we should inform Martha of the Christian Mingle website, where techno dating would be safe - just ask them and they'll tell herlayful:



Maybe she should go to HappyHomemakersHoDown.com ... layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 27, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe she should go to HappyHomemakersHoDown.com ... layful:


  ROFLMAO

or maybe InsiderTraderDater.com


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 27, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I think it was Part II - lol lol  It's applicable anyway - lol
> 
> I hope none of the gullible people watch Matt Lauer's interview with Martha Stewart.  She was about to set a bad dating example by joining "Match.com"  The only reason she didn't was the form was too long and asked too many questions.  She was even going to use her real name.
> 
> ...




I saw this interview and it re-enforced my opinion that there's something jiggly in her brain.  All I can figure is that she must be scraping the bottom of the dating barrel...maybe she should try her pool guy or gardener..at least she's one step ahead, she already knows them.  I think she just opened the door to some celebrity stalkers..sheesh!


----------



## TWHRider (Apr 28, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I saw this interview and it re-enforced my opinion that there's something jiggly in her brain.  All I can figure is that she must be scraping the bottom of the dating barrel...maybe she should try her pool guy or gardener..at least she's one step ahead, she already knows them.  I think she just opened the door to some celebrity stalkers..sheesh!



I think she just about rendered Matt Lauer speechless - lol lol

That blurp has been re-played on a couple different news shows.

I once saw documentary of her visiting Ted Turner's ranch in Montana.  I don't think he re-married after Jane Fonda???  If not, he would've been a good prospect but mehbee he wasn't willing - lol

I was amazed Martha can ride a horse --- I mean truly ride OG.  I watched her really close when the camera showed her taking one of Ted's horses down a slight embankment into the creek.  She honestly knew what she needed to do with her seat and managed the reins as good as you or I would.  

Boy I hate giving credit to someone I don't like but I have to give her some riding knowledge credit.  I shouldn't be surprised because she is a perfectionist at everything she does ---- except dating ---- she needs counseling before she ends up in a burn barrel:boxing:


----------

